# Bruce Lee



## flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I'm an owner of a website dedicated to the late Bruce Lee.  I was wondering if anyone has got any stories about the man from their grand masters or teachers.  An example would be that GM Ji Han Jae and GM Hwang In Shik appeared in his films.  Did Bruce ask any other Korean martial artists  to appear in his films? I was informed that Ken Min was asked to appear in The Game of Death but Bruce sadly passed away before any possible filming happened.  Has anyone got any good stories to share?  Be much appreciated.

Best Regards,
Nick Clarke
http://littledragon.builtfree.org/index.html


----------



## rmclain (Aug 29, 2006)

Grandmaster Ji Han-jae told me some stories about his experiences with Bruce Lee.  You should contact him directly and ask.

http://www.sinmoohapkido.com/jihan.html

R. McLain


----------



## flyingdragon (Aug 31, 2006)

Dear Robert

Thanks for your reply.  I've contacted the site so i'll see what happens.

Best,
Nick


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2006)

All throughout this site there are small antecdotes about Bruce Lee. The search engine can call up a list of pages where his name is mentioned, including Jun Fan Lee and all other people associated with him, i.e. GM Ed Parker who directly helped Lee get his start in movies. http://martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=240692&postcount=48
MT's search engine is a great one. Take a while to browse the topics and posts, I'm sure you'll find much in there concerning the man, including a wide variety of opinions of the man's "greatness". 

:asian:


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 4, 2006)

Bruce Lee was great at martial arts it was a big loss when he died


----------

